# old english sheepdog puppy and food



## amble1066 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi all, i,m wondering if anyone can help me, we pick up our old english puppy in 3 weeks time, (we look after a friends 3 times a yr and decided wed love one) i,m gathering as much info as i can before he arrives, but the most confusing is feeding him,, there are so many do,s and dont,, no foods with corn/wheat etc,, i,m told iams is particulary bad for them,, so can anyone help me out, what dry foods are the best for this breed,, thanks so much lynn


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Hi ,
Mine was on purina before we went over to raw. I'm not really up on the dry stuff with feeding raw but I know a lot of the OES breeders use Purina. 

Congrats on the pup  Do you mind me asking which breeder you are getting him/her off ?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

We use Skinners Field & Trial Salmon & Rice and have never had any problems with it. When we first got Willow she was on James Wellbeloved but it didn't seem to agree with her so we swapped to Skinners Puppy for a while and then went on to the Field & Trial and have never looked back. She never has an upset tummy with it. They have a website which is informative and if you contact them they are very helpful.

Hope this helps, I know it is a mine field trying to decide what to use.

Don't forget to indulge us with some pics when you bring him home, can't wait to see him


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

There will be lots of different opinion on food but initially I would say you need to choose between 2 commercial "types", wet and dry and a third more controversial one, raw which is also split into two, BARF and Prey Model.

First thing I would read when looking at food is The Biologically Appropriate Food Concept and the Dietary Needs of Dogs and Cats to understand what your dog needs.

There are a couple of useful stickies in this section of the forum. For dry food http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html may be of use. For wet food http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html It should be noted only one person's opinion but key point is that they look at ingredients, not marketing

I don't believe in puppy specific food but again that's my opinion only and I feed raw which certainly doesn't change between so called "life stages". A useful introduction about raw is http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html I will say you need to be confident that you are right to feed this if you decide to so research into why and how is necessary.

One thing to bear in mind is if you do change food with a puppy using commercial food, keep the food the same as the breeder while the puppy is settling into its new home. Life is stressful enough without the additional stress of a new food being introduced. Then gradually introduce the new food in stages, slowly adding more and more of the new food to less and less of the old.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I would say if you are planning to feed commercial look at the contents and go for meat and what type of meat listed as the first ingrediant, followed by other recognisible ingrediants like vegetables etc. Avoid ones with lots of cereals in them maize, wheat, wheatfeed, gluten. To give you an illustration of what I mean.

The sort of contents I personally wouldnt buy
CompositionWheat, Meat Meal, Wheatfeed, Chicken Meat Meal (min 10% in chicken kibble), Maize Gluten, Poultry Fat, Maize, Digest, Peas (min 4% in pea kibble), Linseed, Lucerne, Beet Pulp, Minerals, Yeast (0.08%), Citrus Extract (0.03%) & Yucca Extract (0.01%) 

Additives (per kg)Vitamins: Vitamin A (E672) 10,000 iu, Vitamin D3 (E671) 1,000 iu, Vitamin E (alpha tocopherol acetate) 90 iu, Vitamin C (ascorbyl monophosphate) 30 mg. Trace Elements: E1 Iron (iron III ferric oxide) 600 mg, E2 Iodine (calcium iodate) 2 mg, E4 Copper (cupric sulphate pentahydrate) 10 mg, E5 Manganese (manganous oxide) 55 mg, E6 Zinc (zinc oxide) 40 mg, E6 Zinc (zinc chelate) 60 mg, E8 Selenium (sodium selenite) 0.1 mg.*Colourants, Antioxidant, Preservative.*Colourants - from a mineral source found in nature. 


The sort of contents I would be looking for:-
All in One Puppy Chicken

Dried British Chicken (min 29%), Fresh British Chicken (min 26%), Whole Brown Rice (min 20%), Mixed Vegetables and Herbs (min 9%), Whole Barley, Linseed, Refined Chicken Oil, Brewers Yeast.
Typical Analysis - Protein 25%, Oil 11.0%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6% 

All in One Puppy Salmon

Fresh Scottish Salmon (min 24%), Dried Scottish Salmon (min 22%), Whole Brown Rice (min 21%), Whole Oats, Mixed Vegetables & Herbs (min 9%), Refined Chicken Oil, Whole Linseed, Brewers Yeast.
Typical Analysis - Protein 25%, Oil 11.5%, Fibre 2.5%, Ash 8% 
The above are dried foods

Same goes for if you are choosing a wet food.
Chicken 40%, Lamb 25%, Rice 10%, Vegetables 7%, Dried Egg, Natural Ground Bone, Seaweed Meal,


This unique natural diet Chicken Prepared from whole cuts of meat, fresh vegetables and potato. free from preservatives, colourings and flavorings. Made with minimum 55% meat content, it contains the correct balance of vitamins and minerals to help maintain a healthy active life.
Available in 400g cans.
Hypoallergenic
Wheat free
Gluten free
Free from artificial colours & flavours
Free from artificial preservatives

Hope this will give you an idea of the sort of details on foods that should be avoided and ones that are OK


----------



## amble1066 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi julianne ,he,s from a farm,(not a puppy farm) he has no papers, mum n dad were both seen and were so placid, and we are told we can go and visit at anytime from now untill we fetch him home,we have got his slightly cheaper of course, as were never going to breed etc the papers mean little to us,i just no he,s coming to a loving caring home,, his name is to be Ronnie xx


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to you and Ronnie :001_smile: Don't forget the pictures


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awwwww sheepy dog puppies. Not had one from a puppy. But considering they cost the same as my horse did now I doubt I will be anytime soon either. 

Pictures needed.


Out of interest how long did you have to wait for a pup and was there many health tested litters (thinking Hip Dysplacia here). Not that its crossed my mind of ever getting one as a pup


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooo a sheepie puppy!! Can't wait to see pictures of little Ronnie!!

We feed Harvey and Bruno on Fish4Dogs....I honestly can't remember what he was on as a pup but he suffers very badly with dermatitis and allergies so we have found Fish4Dogs to be one of the best for us. We are looking to move them over to raw.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awwww we need pics - every oes owner replying to this lol.

I missed grizzlers puppy years but he was fed bakers - DONT even consider using that though its the worst out there... he is now fed on james wellbeloved and whilst it isnt the best we have tried others and his tummy wont take it.. we would love to have him on fish4dogs but it just gave him the runs.. would def be worth getting him onto that as its a high quality compared to many others out there.

Sooo jealous that you're getting and oespupster!!


----------



## amble1066 (Dec 30, 2010)

i,m hoping this picture works,, this is ronnie when we went and chose him on sunday,, 5 weeks old


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cant beleive Buster looked like that .... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! So cute. Bet your so excited?!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## amble1066 (Dec 30, 2010)

hi all, well iv got 2 weeks left, i,m so exited,started buying his grooming tools, now, i,m after info on which types of combs/brushes work the best, his fur will be cut eventually.
who uses which insurance companies etc? 
thanks to you all,, x


----------



## Flyerstar (Feb 24, 2013)

amble1066 said:


> hi all, i,m wondering if anyone can help me, we pick up our old english puppy in 3 weeks time, (we look after a friends 3 times a yr and decided wed love one) i,m gathering as much info as i can before he arrives, but the most confusing is feeding him,, there are so many do,s and dont,, no foods with corn/wheat etc,, i,m told iams is particulary bad for them,, so can anyone help me out, what dry foods are the best for this breed,, thanks so much lynn


I have jus picked up my OLd English Sheepdog Puppy, she is absolutely beautiful and so calm. My question is howm much dry puppy food do you fees a 14 week old. She was being fed WAGG Puppy food. so I have stuck with it. She seems to love it and it seems to agree with her. Thank you I have posted a photo of her x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't see your picture 

Why don't you start a new thread to introduce you and your pup.

Wagg is really not the best of dog foods at all. Have a look at previous posts here to get a good idea of what would be better. You will need to switch her over gradually.


----------

